# Intro a sourcing tank request



## Schuits (5/8/20)

Howdy,

Longish time vaper here. 
Started with a Joytech Ego one (piece of sh*t). Then a kangertech something or other. Now on a Smok G-Priv.

Anyway I need an upgrade. I'm liking the Tfv16 tank. So probably a Smok Mag P3 kit? 
I think VapeKing had the TFV16 tank for a bit, but now I can't find anyone in SA that stocks them.
If anyone knows where I can source one at the moment, with the obligatory CBD juice


----------



## NecroticAngel (5/8/20)

http://www.tasniavape.co.za/Smok-TFV16-Mesh-Sub-Ohm-Tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schuits (5/8/20)

Hi,

Thanks for the link. I did stumble upon them. But I can't find any information on them except one negative post on this forum from someone who ordered batteries.


----------

